# Divi Village or LaCabana Beach??



## Sthack (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm looking to exchange to Aruba and these are the only 2 resorts available for my dates.  We've never been to Aruba, any suggestion on which resort to choose? DV3 or LCB?  We would like to be on the beach


----------



## Seaport104 (Dec 28, 2015)

Sthack said:


> I'm looking to exchange to Aruba and these are the only 2 resorts available for my dates.  We've never been to Aruba, any suggestion on which resort to choose? DV3 or LCB?  We would like to be on the beach



Neither of them are on the beach. The beach is across the street.

Here are the resorts on the beach-

Aruba Beach Club Resort  
Casa del Mar Beach Resort (some 1 BR's are across the street from beach)
Costa Linda Beach Resort 
Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort
Marriott's Aruba Ocean Club
Marriott's Aruba Surf Club
Playa Linda Beach Resort
Royal Palm Club at the RIU Palace Aruba
Renaissance Aruba Resort & Casino (units not beachfront but have access to the private island)

What time of year are you looking to go and what unit size? You have a shot at the Marriott's if 1BR will do and you have flexibility on dates


----------



## topmom101 (Dec 31, 2015)

I am not familiar with Divi Village but I do own at LaCabana and can assure you that it's a very nice resort. While it is true that LaCabana is across the street from the beach I promise you its a non-issue and the beauty of Eagle Beach more than makes up for the "incovenience" of crossing the street. 

You might want to wait and see if you can get a resort on Palm Beach such as Surf Club or Ocean Club or even Playa Linda (doubtful) but in my opinion Eagle beach beats Palm beach hands down.


----------



## coachb (Jan 1, 2016)

I thought there were other Divis on the beach?


----------



## topmom101 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes, the Divi Phoenix is on the beach but it wasn't offered to the OP.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 1, 2016)

Sthack said:


> I'm looking to exchange to Aruba and these are the only 2 resorts available for my dates.  We've never been to Aruba, any suggestion on which resort to choose? DV3 or LCB?  We would like to be on the beach




La Cabana. 
Great resort. 
Eagle Beach is our favorite. 
Just sold our Marriott Surf Club as we could not take the crowds. 

Sitting now on Eagle Beach La Cabana. Fabulous .  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dixie (Jan 14, 2016)

*La Cabana Question Eagle beach?*

Can you rent chairs on Eagle beach? Do you know how much they are? Also is the Casino nice at La Cabana? Pool pretty? 
Thanks so much!


----------



## dixie (Jan 14, 2016)

*La Cabana questions and Eagles beach*

Can you rent chairs on Eagle Beach? Is the water pretty there? How is the Casino at La Cabana?
Thanks for any info!


----------



## topmom101 (Jan 14, 2016)

Huge wide beach at LaCabana. Los of palapas and chairs available, all complementary. Large pool also with many lounges and tables. The casino is very nice albeit small.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 14, 2016)

dixie said:


> Can you rent chairs on Eagle beach? Do you know how much they are? Also is the Casino nice at La Cabana? Pool pretty?
> Thanks so much!





topmom101 said:


> Huge wide beach at LaCabana. Los of palapas and chairs available, all complementary. Large pool also with many lounges and tables. The casino is very nice albeit small.



The reason we sold Marriott Aruba Surf Club is because of the extremely crowded beach. 

Eagle Beach at La Cabana is exceptional. 

Wide, not crowded, swim able. 

The beach chairs are free.  You do have to get up early to get a palapa but if you arrive at 9 am there is still space in the shade. 
Week 52 we sent someone down at 7 for a palapa. Week 1 you could go at 10 and still get shade. 


About being across a street at La Cabana....you are closer to the beach at La Cabana in every unit then you are at the Aruba Surf Club.  The surf club has one building close to the beach, closer then La Cabana. The other three buildings are a LONG walk to the beach. 

La Cabana is a big resort but it is only 4 stories, its footprint is shallow and WIDE on the beach. 

The Marriott Surf Club is a much bigger resort with a very very very narrow beach front. Very very narrow. Packed in, shoulder to shoulder.  Not good


----------



## Seaport104 (Jan 15, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> The reason we sold Marriott Aruba Surf Club is because of the extremely crowded beach.
> 
> Eagle Beach at La Cabana is exceptional.
> 
> ...



All true, but that's why I love the Marriott Ocean Club next door. Beach is right there, short walk to all and beach not so crowded.


----------



## Sthack (Feb 26, 2016)

We ended up getting the Marriott Ocean Club instead.  I hope we won't be disappointed, sounds like most comments preferred the La Cabana on Eagle Beach verses the Marriott OC on Palm Beach.


----------



## jjluhman (Feb 26, 2016)

Sthack said:


> We ended up getting the Marriott Ocean Club instead.  I hope we won't be disappointed, sounds like most comments preferred the La Cabana on Eagle Beach verses the Marriott OC on Palm Beach.



I don't think that you will be disappointed.  The Surf Club and Ocean Club are both beautiful properties.  I have stayed at both, and preferred the OC for an adult only trip and the SC for a family trip.  The last time we were there it was a group of 16 adults and we were evenly split between the OC and the SC.  We spent all of our beach time at the OC because their beachfront is definitely superior to that of the SC.  

Regardless, you will be in Aruba just relax and enjoy! :whoopie:


----------



## topmom101 (Feb 26, 2016)

There is no right or wrong decision.  Both resorts have advantages over the other. I have stayed at both and enjoy them for different reasons. I can promise you'll have a great week.


----------

